# Israel army kills infiltrators from Gaza



## Yrys (21 May 2010)

Israel army kills infiltrators from Gaza






There are frequent clashes at the 
Israeli border with Gaza

Israeli forces have shot dead two Palestinian gunmen who had 
entered Israel from the Gaza Strip, the Israeli military said. The 
incident occurred across the border from the southern Gaza Strip.
Hamas security officials confirmed that two men were sent on an
 operation to attack Israel and clashed with soldiers near the 
border, AP reports.

Separately, Israeli air force jets bombed parts of Gaza in pre-dawn 
raids, but no-one was killed or injured. The Israeli army said the 
raids were a response to the launching of a Qassam rocket earlier 
this week. The rocket fell in the Ashkelon region, south of Tel Aviv,
without causing any damage, the army said.

Israel launched a devastating assault on the Hamas-run Gaza Strip 
in December 2008, aimed at halting the sporadic rocket fire from 
Palestinian militants in Gaza.

Some 1,400 Palestinians and 13 Israelis were killed in the 22-day war.


----------

